# How get 1GBps instead of 100Mbps



## Joe Bogan

Networked 2 winxp home computers via crossover cable
Ip addresses: 192.198.0.1, 192.198.0.2
subnet masks: 255.255.255.0
Same workgroup name on both computers

Each computer has a 1GBps NIC but I only get 100Mbps.
Why?


----------



## The_Other_One

Go figure...the only two 1000MB/s NICs in our house in in my PC   I can't verify this, but...

Go to device manager and locate your NIC.  There should be an option under the properties that says something about media type.  Change it from auto to 1000Mbps.


----------



## Joe Bogan

The_Other_One said:


> Go to device manager and locate your NIC.  There should be an option under the properties that says something about media type.  Change it from auto to 1000Mbps.



Thanks for the reply

I changed both to 1000Mbps full duplex and now I get the message saying "The network cable is unplugged." Why?


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

i think you have to have the right cable to change it to 1000mbps. where as most ethernet cables atm are Cat 5, you will need a Cat6 (i think) cable.

and i think 1000mbps is used more by larger networks. why would you need 1000mbps at home? 100mbps is fine


----------



## Shady

You need "Cat 5e"  cables, make sure yours is not just cat5.


----------



## Joe Bogan

Shady said:


> You need "Cat 5e"  cables, make sure yours is not just cat5.


It says Cat 5e in black writing on the cable


----------



## Crypto

I'm guessing you might need a special Gigabit crossover cable since your not using a switch.  I think you might want to try a straight thru cable for gigabit.  I read somewhere that you don't need a crossover cable running nic to nic (Gigabit).
BTW- Gigabit will run on Cat5 or 5e.


----------



## Shady

Crypto said:


> BTW- Gigabit will run on Cat5 or 5e.



Where did you get this information ?

If it will run... it will run with tons and tons of problems.
Cat5e runs it with less problems...while cat6 and above runs without any problems.


----------



## Crypto

Shady said:


> Where did you get this information ?
> 
> If it will run... it will run with tons and tons of problems.
> Cat5e runs it with less problems...while cat6 and above runs without any problems.



I have a gigabit network.  Cat 5 and 5e run with no problems on my network as well as Cat 6

Can you explain the tons and tons of problems that one may have?


----------



## dragon2309

well, the point is Cat6 was developed and manufactured for the sole reason to support Gigabit connections, Cat5 was for 10/100 connections, Cat5e is exactly the same as Cat5 but with more shielding, i believe each pair is insulated by itself aswell as having an overall shield, this doesnt increase speed though, jsut lessens the amount of errors and bit-drops you experience.

Go buy a Cat6 cable and see if it helps, they are cheap anyway...

dragon2309


----------



## Shady

Take it easy we're not fighting here.
Try to be open minded and accept information from other people.
I know what I'm talking about pretty well, just because you can copy files over the LAN with cat5 it doesn't mean you have no problems.
I don't want to go off-topic but it's a lot more than that. There is a reason why there are different categories...
Google around for the categories and the description of each one and then you will know what kind of problems may occur while using cat5 for gigabit ethernet networks.

The thread isn't about who's right and wrong... It's about solving the problems of the one who started the thread..
So if you want to talk this out... just PM me and I will explain to you whatever you want


----------



## Crypto

lol


----------



## Trizoy

LeeT!


----------



## tlarkin

cat5 allows for 100mbps connection @ 100Mhz bandwidth

cat5e allows for 1000mpbs connection @ 100Mhz bandwidth

Cat6 allows for 1000mbps connection @ 250Mhz bandwidth

My guess is to why this isn't working can be a few things.  Crappy drivers, a problem with your OS, some sort of firmware update may be needed on your one of your NICs.  Remember in a direct connection type network you can only go as fast as your slowest connection.  So, if one card has botched drivers/firmware it would drop your connection all the way down to 100mbps.  Full duplex mode etc need to be enabled.  also, you will always have packet loss of some sort on any network you are on, it is just part of computing.


----------



## Crypto

I still think you need a different cable.  I think a 100mbps connection (where you would use a standard crossover) uses only two wire pairs and a 1000mbps uses all four wire pairs. 
Try a regular straight through cat 6 cable.  They are cheap enough.


----------



## Geoff

Crypto said:


> I still think you need a different cable.  I think a 100mbps connection (where you would use a standard crossover) uses only two wire pairs and a 1000mbps uses all four wire pairs.
> Try a regular straight through cat 6 cable.  They are cheap enough.



Thats true that a 100Mb/s only uses two wire pairs, and that the 1Gb/s uses all four, but any CAT5e crossover or straight has all the same pairs, it just doesnt use them all with the 100Mb/s connection speed.


----------



## Crypto

[-0MEGA-];631798 said:
			
		

> Thats true that a 100Mb/s only uses two wire pairs, and that the 1Gb/s uses all four, but any CAT5e crossover or straight has all the same pairs, it just doesnt use them all with the 100Mb/s connection speed.



You sure?  A crossover cable is wired differently at the connector?  I don't have one to look at and I can't remember.


----------



## Geoff

Crypto said:


> You sure?  A crossover cable is wired differently at the connector?  I don't have one to look at and I can't remember.



A crossover cable is exactly the same as a straight through, except two of the pairs are crossed at one end.


----------



## Crypto

ok, I googled for some info, found this.  It may help us:

http://logout.sh/computers/net/gigabit/


----------



## jjsevdt

I thought gigabit ethernet controllers automatically sensed the traffic and didn't need a cross over cable.  I heard that a while back, but I can't find anything about it at the moment.


----------



## Crypto

jjsevdt said:


> I thought gigabit ethernet controllers automatically sensed the traffic and didn't need a cross over cable.  I heard that a while back, but I can't find anything about it at the moment.




I think many do, that's why I originally suggested a straight thru cable


----------



## tlarkin

most switches these days are auto-sensing, in the sense that they will detect if you are using a patch or a cross over and adjust accordingly. For example, Linksys routers are auto sensing, so if you daisy chain it to another router/switch it will autosense the connection and configure it automatically to work.

I am not quite sure if this would be the case on the NIC.


----------

